# Mortgage rate query?



## masie (22 Apr 2013)

Hi, I am wondering if anyone can give me some advice please? We are currently on a tracker mortgage after we came out of a 3-year fixed rate. Prior to that, we were on a 2-year fixed rate. When we came off that 2-year fixed rate, we received a letter from the bank outling our options- the tracker was not one of them, only 1/3/5 year fixed rates were outlined. My question is this-do we have any grounds to question the bank on this, as the rate we chose for the 3-yearr fixed was higher than the tracker, which we weren't offered? Or was that up to us to have chased it with the bank? Many thanks for any help received.


----------



## Gerard123 (22 Apr 2013)

masie, can you be much clearer as your post is very confusing. Set out the facts and circumstances clearly and step by step:

When mortgage taken out, what Bank and exact type of mortgage and margin
When exactly you fixed, what the paperwork said re your options, etc
When first fixed rate expired what exactly happened, etc etc. 

Much better chance of getting a response if you are clear.


----------



## PadKiss (15 May 2013)

Hi Maise to answer your question it depends on the default option that may have been contained in the letter outlining the rates at the end of the first fixed rate period. If the tracker should have been disclosed as an option then you may well have case for them to answer. It would be unusual for the letter to only contain fix rate options only it must have contained a variable rate option also can you check and let me know hope this helps Padraic


----------

